# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Pangio muraeniformis

## hwchoy

the spotted eel-loach, very similar to the kuhli loach. from a local population

_Pangio muraeniformis_, supposed to be a junior synonym of _P. shelfordii_ but local researchers prefer to retain this name for the Singapore population while _P. shelfordii_ refers to the Kalimantan populations.

----------


## Justikanz

Probable that they are mixed with khulis for sale? I often see different loaches for sale under khulis...  :Huh?:

----------


## Quixotic

Beautiful. Choy, where did you get this? Wild? Which LFS? *slurp*

----------


## reebok4190

> the spotted eel-loach, very similar to the kuhli loach. from a local population
> 
> _Pangio shelfordii_


Great phototaking.. Took my breath out of it... Gosh!!! Told u they are one digusting fellas.. and U sure make them so glamourous.. Gees.thanks..Champ... Start to appreciate what Nature has given and not to be taken for granted... :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## budak

where got disgusting?? Coolie loaches are cute.. and crunchy!!

----------


## ranmasatome

That frontal shot almost looks like a dragon!!! SWEEET!! :Smile:

----------


## reebok4190

> where got disgusting?? Coolie loaches are cute.. and crunchy!!


Freak out when I saw them... my first snakey loach.. tot loach supposed to look like Meow (catfishes)!!!.. Well, perhaps I have not seen enough yet... The photographer sure make it looks good... I am now quite cool about this coolies... 

Crunchy?!!? Gosh..I rather "eat snake" than coolies.. :Blah:  Follows the tradition here..no offense.. "Sayang the Duck"...

----------


## avant

just curious about the name.

there's a _Pangio muraeniformis_ at www.loaches.com (http://www.loaches.com/species_pages...eniformis.html)
which looks totally different. so the one there is wrongly ID-ed?
i have one that looks like the one in loaches.com..hmm..

----------


## reebok4190

> where got disgusting?? Coolie loaches are cute.. and crunchy!!


Hi.. This is for you.. a whole range of loaches... would it looks nice for sushi?

http://www.geocities.com/rasbora2004/loach.html

----------


## Justikanz

Khulis and similar loaches are some of the cutest fish around...  :Grin:  My colleagues would go like 'Eee, so cute, like snake like that' when they visit my tank and the khuli decide to do a sneak preview... Heh heh...  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> just curious about the name.
> 
> there's a _Pangio muraeniformis_ at www.loaches.com (http://www.loaches.com/species_pages...eniformis.html)
> which looks totally different. so the one there is wrongly ID-ed?
> i have one that looks like the one in loaches.com..hmm..


those are possibly the Kalimantan form known as _P. shelfordii_.

----------


## avant

ah.. i'm confused by the names. how come they look so different?

----------


## hwchoy

I guess that's why the local researchers insist on the name (supposed to be synonyms) _P. muraeniformis_ for the local form.

----------


## bornNeo

Hi Heng Wah!! :Angel:  
Its weird!! I can see (load) your beautifull pix completely here, still can not at other "forum".

Hmm... 3 blotches (bars) at head (not include the snout), black lateral line, and vertical black blotch at caudal base,.... should include in _P. shelfordii_ complex....

----------


## hwchoy

Hi Budi, I think over there is due to the scaling done by the forum software. the small pix you get is from petfrd server not directly from hexazona. over here they don't do scaling.

definitely _P. muraeniformis_ is part of _P. shelfordii_ group, just that the scientists prefers to continue to use the locality-based name even though they are accepted as synonyms. of course this only works when we know the locality. that's why your sucker pix are so important because you know where you caught them.

I respect local scientists.

----------


## bornNeo

Sound nice, since the pattern of body of different locality is very different, but the problem is they also very variable even in the same area!! :Shocked:  

Got another variant beside the continous lateral line there?

----------


## hwchoy

actually this is not a good pix as the fish was alarmed during shooting. when it colours up the dorsal spots are very strong and the orange base is richer too. trying to get a better pix  :Smile:

----------


## bornNeo

Btw, your pix more swee now!!

I also have some _Pangio_, identified as _P. shelfordii_ too, but I guess its another species, since it have only 2 blocthes at head, but still have black blotch at caudal base. Will try to get better pix, and see how your opinion about them. Not easy for me to get pix of them, since this fishes quite shyi in front camera!!

----------


## hwchoy

gotta find some way for you to ship your fishes over

----------


## bornNeo

hmmm....  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:  
E M S !!!!! .............can ????? :Shocked:

----------


## hwchoy

I thought they wouldn't take livestock.

----------


## bornNeo

Yes, and I think, no liquid can send, only cargo can. :Shocked:  

Hmm. some "people" have planning to come here this year, if this happen, so, your pool will have new inhabitants  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> Hmm. some "people" have planning to come here this year, if this happen, so, your pool will have new inhabitants



huh? what do you mean?

----------


## bornNeo

:Wink:  Michael and the ganks have planning to visit me here, some of them can bring you some fish lah!!

----------


## hwchoy

> Michael and the ganks have planning to visit me here, some of them can bring you some fish lah!!



Michael? but he going back to Kuching, what?  :Embarassed:

----------


## bornNeo

Yes!! but the gangs ?? :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> Yes!! but the gangs ??



ah! then you make it a CONDITION if they want to visit you, they must bring fish back for me  :Angel:   :Angel:   :Angel:

----------


## bornNeo

:Well done:   :Well done:   :Well done:   :Cool:

----------


## hwchoy

pix updated, it is now relaxed with solid colours.

----------


## kuching

> hmmm....    
> E M S !!!!! .............can ?????


suggest u use that new invention: breatheable bag....not need to pump in oxygen when u ship the fish! :Smile:

----------


## benny

> pix updated, it is now relaxed with solid colours.


Soooo much nicer!!!

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> suggest u use that new invention: breatheable bag....not need to pump in oxygen when u ship the fish!



does that mean you will soon send me nice fishies?

----------


## raccoon12s

Hi, I love the Khulis! Can anyone tell me where I can get them? Which LFS in Singapore sells them?

----------


## hwchoy

you might be able to find the regular banded khuli loach at TB Ben's. However the fish shown in this thread is not the normal ones, it is a spotted one.

----------


## raccoon12s

Thanks! Will look up the Yellow Pages for the address. BTW, your photos of the loaches are really excellent!

----------

